# Beef Transporting Snafu.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/transportation-fiasco-looms-naa-sara-brown/


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

I must have missed the epidemic we're truckers were falling asleep at the wheel. Having many in my family who either own trucks or drive them and myself having a CDL I never noticed a big reason for e logs. A few guys I know that are owner operators are fairly serious about retirement or finding something else cause they figure now there's no way to come out ahead. Just another government squeeze. To think cattle haulers are going to stop somewhere and unload for the night and reload and finish the trip is absolutely absurd. When will the regulation stop??


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah my other brother in law (BIL) drives for an outfit with electronic logs... says you have to be REAL careful about how you do things or you can get stuck in quite a pickle... You can be fifteen minutes from finishing your load and be stuck if you didn't time things right... I don't understand all of it, because I've never hauled OTR... nearly fell asleep a time or two driving a school bus because of crazy hours (driving debate kids all over the region where they'd leave at about 1pm Friday, get in between 1-2 am Saturday morning, lock the bus up for the night and go home, jump in bed, then get up and poop/shave/shower and get the bus out of the locked yard and parked for them to load up again with their stuff by 6 am the next morning, and be out til 10 to midnight Saturday night). Me and another driver were the only ones who would take the debates, so we talked came up with a solution ourselves and talked to the boss and agreed that we'd "split" the trips-- one take Friday and the other take Saturday, and then the next week, swap out so the other had Friday and the one had Saturday... that way we'd BOTH have a chance at a good night's sleep before the 5-5:30 am arrival at the bus barn Saturday morning-- safer for us and for the kids).

Amazing what a pickle can be created just by the way they do the paperwork-- we drivers had to come up with a solution because the school district paperwork for the trip treated the two days of each weekly debate as "one trip" (and the teacher only wants to do one "transportation request form" for the trip each week) but we BOTH were nearly falling asleep the second day, which is part of the reason why nobody else would take the trips... that and shooting their weekend totally to h3ll...

I can see the point of the regulations, but there has to be some sense to it... I've driven 22 hours straight several times before, and you get pretty hazy by that point... Last year when Dad got sick and was in the hospital right before he passed away, and I was in Indiana for harvest, I drove straight through 20 hours from northern Indiana to the hospital in Victoria, Texas-- stopped 3 times for gas and burger and to pee. LONG trip... I'm getting to old for that. I don't want to be on the road with truckers running two sets of paper logs (like my other BIL did back before CDL's when he was OTR trucking all over the country) and was running 16-20 hours a day...

I've seen some of those cattle pots out in Kansas practically run me over when I was doing 80 mph... I get it-- they've got critters aboard and need to get them from point A to point B ASAP, but still, it gets a little crazy... Guess if you're going to go nonstop that far that you can't do it in 11 hours, you need a second driver. Should be plenty available once all the driverless trucks hit the road and start doing the long hauls from shipping yard to shipping yard, like Conex boxes...

Later! OL J R


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

A little CW McCall?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

hillside hay said:


> A little CW McCall?


With a sde order of Red Sovine and Johnny Bond 
Mark


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hillside hay said:


> A little CW McCall?


and a little Golden Earring thrown in for good measure.......Radar Love.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

This is going to hurt those of us east of the Mississippi. Right now a lot of the local calves are going on wheat grazing in Kansas. We can not afford to sell for any less to compensate for added trucking costs.

That condo on the Gulf is looking like a nice investment.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I tried to keep teams in my cattle trucks , but some dont haul 1800 miles oneway . Eld's wont help with SAFETY , more revenue bullshit . The way to keep from messing with them is run a 1999 engine or older and you will be exempt from the rule. Lot of glider trucks being installed with older engines to keep away from the eld's .


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

hillside hay said:


> A little CW McCall?


You know I actually grew up during my early youth in Pisgah, Iowa, where the Old Home Fill Er Up and Keep on Trucking Cafe was (still is). Pretty sure my grandpa spent half his life at the cafe (and half his money there for that matter too). My dad said he was in a tv commercial for it, but it wasn't any of the CW McCall videos.


----------

